# Linux Foundation UEFI secure boot system



## Drone (Feb 11, 2013)

It's got released. More here


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice find. Note the sentence that goes "This was actually released to us by Microsoft..."

Why is this significant? Because Microsoft now controls the boot process and is in a strong position to shut out Linux if it thinks it can get away with it.


----------

